# stuff i learned



## ken Sass (Sep 9, 2014)

This is some of the stuff I learned. Not trying to be a know it all and if I say something wrong will 1 of the more experienced brothers set me straight. These are my opinions take them for what they are worth
1.	They have heavy weights, I started out with 315, expecting 3 45’s on each side, wrong! They had a 100 and a whole lot of change, when the guy in front of you get’s done you are up, no time for math, I just assumed they got it right.
2.	Heavy collars, I don’t use collars at all so it kinda thru me off. I know they figure that weight in, just different.
3.	Food and drinks. I ate at 7:30 so I would be on time for the 8:30 meeting. I figured I would lift by9:30 wrong! I did not have my 1st go till 11:30 by this time that light breakfast was long gone and they did not sell food. A cooler is a good idea, and it was hot there ,I tried to stay hydrated but with no a/c and all those people in a enclosed area I dehydrated quick. So you might want to take some food and drink.
4.	Your pre workout, be it tne d-bol or caffeine timing is important I took my pre at 8:30 by my last go at 12:30 it was long gone. Definite timing issue.
5.	Save your strength.  I was excited to be there and started the day all pumped up and cheering for everybody, kinda wasted my energy, pace yourself.
6.	Don’t warm up to early, I wanted to jump right in but as slow as things went I needed to wait
7.	People will be jerks, the big boys want to hog the warm up space, you have to be a little assertive or you won’t get a good warm up. Everybody is stressing in the warm up area so tempers get a little short
8.	You don’t lift with your competition, they load the bar light too heavy to keep from wearing the loaders out, I tried to guess age and weight but it was hopeless, I just tried to beat everybody.
9.	Ammonia is great stuff but too work you gotta take a hit, just a little sniff won’t do much. Take it in and embrace the pain lol
10.	I felt a little let down after it was done, you train so hard and try to plan shit out so you are at your best and then it’s done. Then it’s back in the gym on Monday to start getting ready for the next 1. I would like to feel like I did after my second lift forever, now I am chasing that high lol
11.	My federation ranks the top 15 in each weight and age, I look at this as who I am training for, I  think I am #13 right now, gonna try and bump it up a few places next time
12.	Enjoy yourself, realize we are the top of the species , at my age I figure I am in the top 10% of all 54 year old men under 242 pounds, that is in the whole world. That is something
13.	If you read this thank you, and thanks for all the kind words and encouragement over the past year, you guys rock!!


----------



## stonetag (Sep 9, 2014)

No brother, you rock! Thats a lot of hard work that not everybody is up to.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 10, 2014)

Great report-out, Brother! Respect for your accomplishment!


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey Ken...although I don't power lift....I appreciate your post sharing what worked and what didn't.  You have integrity my friend and are an asset to this board!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2014)

good job ken dogs


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 10, 2014)

Great job brother!!  

You have the first one under your belt now. The sky is the limit.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Sep 10, 2014)

I really enjoyed reading this man..   Someday when I get my UC under control and family situation figured out this is something I want to look into doing!  Props my friend.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> This is some of the stuff I learned. Not trying to be a know it all and if I say something wrong will 1 of the more experienced brothers set me straight. These are my opinions take them for what they are worth
> 1.They have heavy weights, I started out with 315, expecting 3 45’s on each side, wrong! They had a 100 and a whole lot of change, when the guy in front of you get’s done you are up, no time for math, I just assumed they got it right.
> 2.Heavy collars, I don’t use collars at all so it kinda thru me off. I know they figure that weight in, just different.
> 3.Food and drinks. I ate at 7:30 so I would be on time for the 8:30 meeting. I figured I would lift by9:30 wrong! I did not have my 1st go till 11:30 by this time that light breakfast was long gone and they did not sell food. A cooler is a good idea, and it was hot there ,I tried to stay hydrated but with no a/c and all those people in a enclosed area I dehydrated quick. So you might want to take some food and drink.
> ...



Awesome list ken! 1 and 2 were just in your head. So let's add 13. Stay calm and don't let little shit bother you. 315 is 315. In fact with 100lb plates the weight is more centered and stable and therefore actually easier IME. 

You touched on a lot of lessons we all have learned on the platform. Like the TNE. I don't find it useful. It's why I stick to orals and take another dose during bench warm ups. I don't take my first dose until I am an hour from warming up. Check your flights to estimate where you are. Ask the meet director to estimate when you will need to warm up. 

The warm up room is a selfish place. When i was handling s4l in the spring I made that clear. When he needed to do his reps we just cut in and took that bar.

About 10.  When my first meet was done I was 7 hours from home in Allentown pa. It wrapped up and I just stood there thinking that's it? Let's do some accessories! I was so freaking wired that I drove straight home. No pit stops or anything. Just zoomed straight home. Called the hotel on the way to check out. Called everyone I knew. 

This is important for one reason. That's the first sign you caught it. We call it the iron bug. 

You will now be a competitor until your arms ****ing fall off or you are paralyzed. In it for life Ken. Welcome to the club brother. I don't care what anyone says about the title and going full power. You get on the platform that makes you a POWERLIFTER.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2014)

Dammit ken now I am all pumped up and shit lol


----------



## viktor89 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I've seen videos of the meet but what you shared is priceless because this is an actual "a day in the life of" sort of thing.

This is not my goal but Kudos brother.


----------



## nightster (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for the post!!!!   Good luck on your next one too!!


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 10, 2014)

Ken this is a great post, thanks for your input.  My first step to the platform is in 5 weeks.  Your post will be helpful..


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 10, 2014)

Ken you forgot #14, #15, #16 and most importantly #17.

14. If you're like me and weren't blessed by god, learn to properly stuff your singlet. Don't need to be worrying about your mangina on the platform.

15. Don't drop your halo on the floor. When you're in your singlet crawling around and telling people you dropped your gum....you look foolish.

16. Always have a fluffer with you. This is especially important before the bench. You dont want to bench without a good fluffing first.

17. Take a shit. Seriously, take a shit. You dont want to shit your pants on the platform after a big squat or pull. It will ruin the rest of your day, and is generally frowned upon.


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 10, 2014)

#17, the unspoken rule haha


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Sep 10, 2014)

Awesome report and great insight into what you experienced!  Much respect to you Ken, your road has not been easy but you stuck to it.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 10, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Ken this is a great post, thanks for your input.  My first step to the platform is in 5 weeks.  Your post will be helpful..


go kill it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 10, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Ken you forgot #14, #15, #16 and most importantly #17.
> 
> 14. If you're like me and weren't blessed by god, learn to properly stuff your singlet. Don't need to be worrying about your mangina on the platform.
> 
> ...


17 is important. i took a imoddeam that morning


----------



## heavydeads83 (Sep 17, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> 17 is important. i took a imoddeam that morning



#17.  all fukking day.  seriously.


----------

